# Help with flights



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hopefully we are off to Alicante tomorrow for the weekend but the cheapest flight is nearly £600 for the 2 of us

Any tips for a less expensive option?

thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Bloody Hell!

Does Ryanair fly to Alicante - check them out.

odettex


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi

Where do you live and is it tomorrow you are going 

FW x


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

It was £600 return for the 2 of us and i am now home testing on the 12 th of August xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Good Luck, got everything crossed for a BFP on 12th xxxx


----------

